

Show HN: Silly weekend project sends physical postcards using Sincerely & Stripe - DanI-S
https://www.mailmeme.com

======
DanI-S
Author here! I had fun building this, and Sincerely and Stripe are both nice
to work with. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions.

It's written in node.js using expressjs, backed by mongodb, styled with
bootstrap and reverse-proxied behind nginx on EC2. My aim was to prove whether
this is a nice stack to work with for rapid prototyping - and it worked very
well.

------
zwdr
>Meme

I dont think that word means what you think it means, and I think you should
google it.

~~~
hellosmithy
Meme: An image, video, etc. that is passed electronically from one Internet
user to another.

Seems pretty appropriate in this case.

It looks like a fun idea. How do the postcards look in printed form? I imagine
quality is not great?

~~~
DanI-S
Thanks! It's pretty silly, really, but it has been fun to play with. I only
got switched to 'production mode' by Sincerely on Sunday, so I have yet to
receive any of my test postcards - but their main business is printing
people's photographs, so I think they should be fairly acceptable quality.

<http://sincerely.com/>

<http://dev.sincerely.com/>

